# IDENTICAL ZONES DIFFERENT PRESSURE



## LawnCowboy (Apr 23, 2020)

I installed the system 10+ years with orbit valves(parts no longer available). So I decides to redo manifold Jan 2021. I have a six zone system (DV100 Rainbird Manifold valves). Zone 5 & 6 are exact mirror image duplicates. 6 K Rain Rotor heads with 2.5 GPM nozzles on each zone. Zone 5 runs at 48-50 psi. Zone 6 runs at 30 to 35PSI. Water source is 1 hp Shallow well pump 28 gallons per minute. There are no leaks in any of the zones. This one has be scratching my head. ---JOHN JAX FL


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

There may be some debris in the line from changing out the manifold. I would pull the filters on the heads and clean them. Also run some water through the lines with the nozzles out to clear anything that may be impeding the flow.


----------



## gorgedude (Jul 5, 2020)

I had this issue with an existing system that I did not install. If all is squared away at the manifold then check your nozzles. I have found pebbles, among other things.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Are those pressures at the heads or valves?


----------

